# School



## ccraw (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok I will try this again and hope its worded correctly this time so this thread does not get removed. Have any expats in Hermosillo have any luck with any body coming in to teach them Spanish. I have a kid in school here any she is have a lot of problems, don't know what to do....Just get a Spanish teacher or do you think a privet tutor to help with her school work is better. A lot of the privet schools here are a lot more advanced then back in Canada.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Although I am not located where you are, when we first moved to Mexico my children also needed tutors. I would recommend that you ask at your child's school, or another school, to see if any teachers would like to tutor or if they have any recommendations. That's what worked for us.


----------



## ccraw (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you, I have put my child in a highly recommended school but am finding out that recommendation don't mean anything. I have asked the school if there is anyone there that would like to do it or could put me in contact with someone that could give her the extra help but they basically said we are on our own for finding that, but to me all this is normal. Privet schools run as any business does and need a profit, these profits come from telling you what you want to hear to get you to enroll with them and then try to run on the lowest cost to keep there margins. I have even asked them to send the work home and I could translate it for her or even help her with it but they said they don't do that. I think we will be on the hunt again for another school if we cant find a tutor.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a free online resource which is excellent: Duolingo.com
It will require some self-motivation and daily practice for an hour or so, online.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with finding a tutor in the first town that we lived in but, we managed to find one through another family. You did not mention how old your child was but if he or she is quite young she will adapt quickly. I realized that I was more stressed about it than they were and we figured worst case scenario we hold them back a year which ultimately happened as we put our boys in a Waldorf school where children do start primaria a year later than traditional schools. 

If your child is too young for Duolingo, you may want to google Pipo games. Pipo is a learning tool that some of the schools use and is geared for children between the ages of 3 - 12. It was recommended for my youngest son and he loved it.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> There is a free online resource which is excellent: Duolingo.com
> It will require some self-motivation and daily practice for an hour or so, online.


RV, I've been using duolingo at my daughter's suggestion. She teaches English in Italy, and was using it to prepare for a trip to Austria, in order to gain some basic proficiency in German.

I really like its emphasis on correct spelling and grammar. But it does require the ability to read. The OP doesn't say the age of her kids. 

However, if she herself wants to be able to help them with their Spanish, I heartily endorse duolingo, too. Be aware, though, that you don't get much practice in SPEAKING the language you are learning.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

So true. One should make a habit of visiting the town plaza at 8PM each evening to strike up a conversation with anyone willing to talk. It is a very nice experience, easily started with a simple question.


----------

